# Bag check at PCD?



## FlyingDiver (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm assuming that BMW has some sort of bag check at the Performance Center. Wouldn't want to have to haul around our luggage all day.

Picking up an X4 M40i on 11/1...


----------



## BSquared (Aug 26, 2018)

FlyingDiver said:


> I'm assuming that BMW has some sort of bag check at the Performance Center. Wouldn't want to have to haul around our luggage all day.
> 
> Picking up an X4 M40i on 11/1...


Yes, they'll be happy to store it aside for you until the day is complete. Enjoy the X4, you're gonna luv it!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

yes, no issues at all


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

As others have mentioned the folks at the PC will store your baggage and it will (should) be in your car when they do the delivery.


----------

